# Two recipes for summer



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are two yummy sherbet recipes that I made up for a fourth of July barbecue. Enjoy!


Lime Mint Sherbet (makes 1.5 quarts)
1 cup fresh-squeezed lime juice
3 cups water
3 tbs grated lime zest (I use a microplane grater and it ROCKS!!)
4 tbs chopped fresh mint
1.5 cups sugar
2 tbs rum (This acts as an antifreezing agen. You can substitute any hard liquor) 
1 cup heavy cream
1/4 tsp salt

Add sugar, salt, zest and mint to the work baowl of a food processor and grind until the sugar is completely wet. This releases the essential oils from the zest and mint. Add the lime juice, water and rum and processs until frothy. Strain through a fine-meshed sieve into a medium bowl. Place in the freezer until very cold, but not frozen. 

Whip the cream until soft peaks form with a stand mixer or hand-mixer and a large bowl. Pour the lime juice mixture in a steady stream and mix until just blended. Pour this into an ice-cream maker and run according to manufacturer's directions.* Once the sherbet is frozen, transfer it to tupperware and freeze for several hours, or until quite firm. 

Lemon basil sherbet (makes 1.5 quarts)
Substitute fresh lemon juice and zest for the lime juice and zest and 4 tbs chopped basil for the mint. 

*I have the cuisinart ice cream maker and I like it a lot! It has a mixing bowl that you freeze solid in the freezer so their is no need to use ice and rock salt.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

mmmm, sounds yummy....may actually have to try out that ice cream maker that's been sitting in the basement for a few years


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Boy, that sounds tastey. Wish I had an ice cream maker. Oh I know, I'm gonna pick up a bucket of Sherbet this afternoon. 

I still have your brownie recipe taped to my refrigerator that I've been meaning to try. 

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

My husband gave me the ice cream maker for our anniversary. Thoughtful gift, or shameless ploy for ice cream, you decide.


----------

